# REHOME: NC



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 7, 2007)

So I had an ad for my male bun bun on here, butfigured I'd put one up for all the babies my girls are having lol...they're all seperated so this is their only batch. My dutch had 5, mylop had 6 yesterday, and my cream color bunny had 3-they're the oldestof the 3...here's some pics. If you know anyone that'd be interestedplease don't hesitate to post on here because I'd be more than happy toget them to yall's fabulous homes!! I have 19 buns in all now!:bunnydance:

here's the cream mama:




and here's her babies:













___________________________________________________________________

here's the dutch mama:







and here's her babies!:





















_______________________________________________________________________

and here's a pic of the lop: 







and the baby pics are coming soon!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jan 7, 2007)

I just want to say that they are CUTE babies andthat I'm betting (for anyone considering them) that they are going tobe well socialized from being handled....that is something to considerwhen getting a rabbit...

Peg


----------



## Haley (Jan 7, 2007)

Heres hoping you can find them all loving homes. They sure are cute!

Just remember, its not recommended that you rehome them until they areof a certain age (6-8 weeks I think?)..and as the babies approach the10 week mark you will want to keep the males separate from the femalesso you dont have more babies!

I cant remember if I posted this in your other rescue thread, but somegreat ways to rehome would be newspaper ads, petfinder.com classifieds,a bulletin board at your local vets office and word of mouth. 

Just be sure to screen anyone very thoroughly!! We have a list ofquestions to ask potential adopters at the top of the rescue section.

Youre doing a great job with all these little ones. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 8, 2007)

Good luck in finding homes for them, I know that if I lived on your side of the Atlantic, I'd take 1...or 2...or 7....

Just remember though, don't say "free to good home" unless you knowthem personally, some snake owners will take advantage of this and thepoor bunnies would be snake dinner:cry2Better to charge asmall adoption fee.


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 10, 2007)

the cream mama's babes are gettin so big :bunnydance:they're socute drinkin water and knawin on pellets


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 20, 2007)

aw the youngest batch have just started openingtheir little bitty eyeballs!! some of them are one color on top andanother on their bellies!! :bunnydance:


----------



## justpeachy (Jan 23, 2007)

Wish I were closer. Do you ship buns via :stork:? lol! If so, I would be happy to go outside and wait for mine to bedelivered.:dancing::hyper:


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Jan 23, 2007)

lol that'd be so cute!:bunnydance:


----------



## Yourillusion (Jan 24, 2007)

The babies really are adorable!


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Feb 7, 2007)

well folks the lop mom had 7 babies.....i justKNEW she got knocked up again when the dad got in there somehow.... soi've taken the other babies out and put them in their own little condowhile she's alone with her new litter....i hope they all make it..... ijust can't believe how i have 25 or so buns now lol classic


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 7, 2007)

Holy wow!


----------



## binkies (Feb 7, 2007)

Wow! That is so hard to believe. I'm sorry youhad to go through all of this. But at least now you know it isn't goingto happen again!


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Feb 11, 2007)

well :tears2:i have sad news.... when i went tocheck on the babies this morning some how some of them got our of theirlittle nest and froze. and i guess 3 couldn't stay warm enuftogether....6 of them passed away and 1 is left. i brought the one andthe mom inside and i have a little heater set on low just in case theyget chilly but dont get too hot. im so sad and i feel so responsible.just thought i'd update yall. :cry1:it's been so cold out buti have all of the buns covered up with some of our heavy horse blanketsso they dont get cold....


----------



## storminstaffs (Feb 19, 2007)

im soo sorry to here about the babies i hope the little 1 makes it and i hope all the others find homes


----------



## Haley (Feb 21, 2007)

So, how many babies do you have now? And how many need to be rehomed?


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Feb 25, 2007)

well the little one ended up not making it b/cthe mom's milk apparently dried up which was devestating. inow have 3 adult mommas, 1 adult dad,13 baby bunnies who areold enuf now to be away from mama. i was thinking about 8 or so couldbe re-homed.... but i love them all so much!! anyone who is interesteddefinately let me know b/c i trust you guys on here b/c i know you care!


----------



## RobertsRabbitry (Mar 14, 2007)

I would be willing to take them in just gettingthem here! I have to think I may have someone in mind thatcan get them here! If you still need someone to take them insounds like you got your hands full.



Ben


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Mar 15, 2007)

oh yeah? i just put them in their new outsidedoggie run and they are all loving it...i had to seperate the momma'sand put them in their own thing b/c they tried to kill the babiesbasically lol.... but now they're all happy. let me know! yeah they'rea handfull lol


----------



## RobertsRabbitry (Mar 17, 2007)

I am waiting to hear from my brother who will becoming up from florida to Ohio and trying to make arrangments withhim. Plus haley needs one taken to SC from MI so as soon as Iknow when he is coming up I will let you know I am trying to make thishappen pretty quick so I can help you out there Hun! Sorry itis taking so long making arrangments from 1k miles away is tough butdoable.



Ben


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Mar 17, 2007)

oh wow that's really cool! yeah! just let me know...


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2007)

Ben,

Just curious - will you be breeding them or finding them pet homes? 

It is really nice of you to help out!

Peg


----------



## RobertsRabbitry (Mar 18, 2007)

I use to raise lops and dutch forshowing. I would rehome the younger ones and keep the mommiesand give them tlc and work with them one on one to possiblly show themone day. If that is alright! I have several pplthat i have already checked out and they are just waiting for the rightbun bun. I am very anal about who gets bun buns.The babies can get a chance to grow with a new family mommies need tobe taken in and showen that we all still care for them. Ilove spoiling my buns do it every day. Heck my mom wants aLop she and my dad could play with they have already went an boughtabun house for onejust waiting on the perfectbun. I use to have a buck that looked like the Lop.He is a holland lop and he was Named Bear he died cause of oldage. I don't do alot of shows I have a select few I do showand they are spoiled brats.LOL! I hope this puts your mind atease. I myself have been raising buns since 1990..I will work on getting a cam so I can show everyone in here my kidsjust got to pull one together.lol



Ben


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Mar 18, 2007)

Just wonderin, how many would ya be wanting? I'mnot evn sure if the momma's are pure ya know? I know the babies can'tbe, right? Who knows! I have them all outside now in their new pen. Ihad to keep the mamas in their own seperate cage in there, as well asthe boys (obviously ha). They are all getting along and as cute as theycan be. I'd like to know so much more about your plan, I've never hadsomeone transporting buns before. Also, when you rehome them, are yougiving them to a good home or charging them? just a thought


----------



## RobertsRabbitry (Mar 18, 2007)

They have open classes for mix breed bunbuns. When I remhome a rabbit I charge $20.00 to cover abackground check and for me to inspect the home prior to the buns goingto that home. They have to have everything set up when Iinspect the home. I give them one shot if it isn't ready thenthey don't go.They even have to have an appt. set upwiththe vet so she cankeep them informed of theirhealth. I am very anal about it these buns become like mychildren I have to watch out for them no one else will do it ya know!They always go to a good home the local human society gives a discountto a local vet that can take care of buns to get them spayed orneutered. Which is great and the vet is really good when I take a bunin I send them to get vet checked and I do quartine them for 30 daysespecially if they are becoming part of our family. Shoot Ihad to Make 10 new cages to get ready for the easter rush.People are so predictable.How many buns do you got total thatyou need help with? Plus I need to see how much room mybrother will have. So that plays a big part. I knowyou want to make sure they are going to the right place and Iunderstand that. If you have any other question please don'thesitate to ask.



Ben


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 18, 2007)

Ben,

It sounds like you're doing great and I hope you know I wasn't criticizing you at all...I was just curious.

I admire you for making cages - we probably could - but we buy them(the kits to put them together). I can get a wire cage for $20 orslightly less and it is less frustration for my hubby and myself....sothat is what we do.

I hope you can help lots of folks find bunnies and then take care of them - it sounds like you do a great job!

Peg


----------



## RobertsRabbitry (Mar 18, 2007)

No problem PEG, I make my cages causeI have to be hands on. Plus I can get more cages for 20 thanyou could when you buy a store one. Yes more hassel but funfor me. LOL



Ben


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

Wow Ben! I like you! I heard about the pet class thing. So tempting!


----------



## RobertsRabbitry (Mar 20, 2007)

It is really fun! I love showing my buns justdon't do a lot of them. When I was a kid in 4-H I raisedRabbits and Goats, Chickens. LOL! I know a lot but I like to be keptbusy. I had 32 4-H Rabbits that I showed all across the stateof ohio in Open shows. I did the same with my Goats andChickens. One weekend I would have a rabbit and chicken showon a Sat. and Sun I had to be across the state to show myGoats. MyMom, Auntand I were into Rabbitsand Goats real big. I had perment Grand Champs.Worth Tons of money! Heck I sold a Goat Kid for $1,500.00once. People would call me and beg for a goat or arabbit. The most I have gotten for a Rabbit was $150.00 whichis good. I am still big in the whole County Fair deal herethe barn Sups. call me when kids aren't wanting to take their rabbitshome and I come in pick them up and find new homes for them or keepthem with me and add to my herd. With the open shows theyhave what they call an open class for different breeds. I hada Chin Giant that was mix with something and still I showed her in theopen class and she did very well. In the open shows thereisn't alot of ppl that take cross breeds so the compitition is lowerand you can get some really good experience on showing. Ihave 2 shows coming up in a few weeks I am pulling in BigMomma that is her name she is a NZW and is sweet as can beand going to do some Primping on her my wife even paints hertoe nails and she sits there. She loves the attention GodLove Her!!! She is 3 years Old and weights 11lbs8oz She is a big girl! Heck my wife babies hersomething awful she puts a Ribbion on her head for easter andthe boys she has bandanas she puts on them. I love my wifebut she was a city girl that this country boy moved to the sticks LOLand she is loving it. When we dated in school I gave her agoat to call her own and she would come down 3 times a day to Bottlefeed this baby. She was a rescue! She was in realbad shape when I got her Home.She was so infested with wormsand lice OMG! I have no idea how she made it. I wasout for summer break and so I was able to stay home an take care of herand she past away last year from old age she was 10 yearsold. Heck ppl in the community knew I would help the sick andone woman brought me Twins that the mother wouldn't take care of theywere almost dead they had scours so bad. I bottle fed themand took care of them 24-7 fr 3 days the buck came out of it and wasgood and playing and the Doe acted like she was better then 24 hrslater she went down and the vet said I done everything I could and shedied that night. And the woman said I can't pay you I have nomoney and I said I don't want your money and here is the Buck and shesaid you keep him for all the work you did on trying to save theirlives. Any way to everyone My backgroundI worked for a major Vet up here in Chillicothe for years while I wasin school and then I went to nursing school got my LPN and worked as anurse until 1999 and became a realtor then in 2005 I was hit withBacterial Spinal Menegitis and almost died after the damage it left inmy brain I became disabled I have to walk with a Cane now.But it is 2007 and I am doing much better get around really good andbaby my buns every day. So other than that That isme in a nut shell.:bunnydance:



Ben


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 20, 2007)

:hug:You are a good person.


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Apr 15, 2007)

sorry i haven't been on lately. i've kinda ofbeen depressed....here's why. we moved our buns outdoors and somehowthey got out. so the neighbor has poisined most of them and come oversaying he was going to shoot the rest, so now we have 4 caught, oneinside with me (who's been inside the whole time) and one still outsidein his cage.... 4 are left outside running around while wetry to catch them..... we are rehoming them but it's just so sad.... ihaven't been the same and i haven't been able to get on here to tellyall.... :shock:if they are poisined, is there anything togive them to make them well? i don't know what else to say.... i don'twant yall to be dissapointed in me for them getting out of the dogrun..... i guess i just wanted to let yall know what was new:sad:i hope yall don't hate me



ps cinnabun died yesterday afternoon (who's on my icon)... im basically depressed


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh Sweetie!

This is not your fault and personally I hope your neighborgets exactly what is coming to him (What goes around come aroundharder). This is an unfortunate event but you were doing the very bestyou could for these guys, I am pulling for you. I hope your slimey, soand so of a neighbor gets his back too.

You are in my thoughts. Don't be too hard on yourself.


&lt;3, Rae


----------



## binkies (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh Kim! I am so very sorry this has happened.Please accept my condolences and give the babies you still have withyou some love from me.


----------



## Haley (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh Kim, Im so sorry to hear this.

Are there more running around? Do you know where they are? Domesticrabbits, once released, will usually stay in essentially the same area,so they shouldnt be far. Do you have any live traps you could put outwith some food in them? Or some minnow nets you could go outwith and try and catch them? I wish there was something Icould do to help. 

Are there any rabbit rescues near you that could offer some help? How many are out there right now?


----------



## KimboUNCW1 (Apr 16, 2007)

well 4 are out there still... we're feeding themin the front yard now b/c the neighbor is a few acres behind us.... wecaught the ones we did with a laundry basket so it's kind of crazy....we have a pool net but they're so darn fast. the ones that weren't fastwere sick no one around here wants to help us; i remembercalling around in the very beginning when they were all born and theytalked down to me for letting them get preggers in the first place... iwish some of yall lived close to me; you're all so kind. i may end upmaking some kind of box that closes behind them when they go in toeat...i'll keep you posted :?


----------



## Haley (Apr 16, 2007)

Call your local humane society and see if theyhave any live traps you can rent. If not, it may be worth it to go to afarm/feed store like TSC and buy some. You can put food in them andthey are trapped once they are inside. When I was trying to catchtumnus, the thing that worked best for us was just getting3-4people to surround him with nets. We used a minnow net because it had along pole and big net. That ended up working but you have to be veryfast. 

If they are coming to you to eat, could you somehow trap them with somefencing? Or have someone else behind them with a net or something?


----------



## binkies (Apr 16, 2007)

Ummm, I guess that I am going to rain on theparade. Would the rabbits that are still loose all the same sex? Iwould really hate for more accidental babies. Nature isn't being verynice to you at the moment.


----------



## jenfur427 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------

